# Excel Quirks - Not a Question



## Gettingbetter (Sep 18, 2006)

Just thought I would post this for a laugh,

I found a little excel quirk and thought I would share it,

if you type in a cell *=""&*  and the press *alt and enter* then type the *@* sign and press *alt and enter * then press the *@* sign (repeat the @ and alt enter a couple of times) and your " sign swaps with your @ sign.

Repeat the above to swap them back.

Very Unusual!

Does anyone else know any funny things like this


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds like you're changing your keyboard setting from British to Yank (I hope Truby reads this and gets offended, the vegetable-intolerant so-and-so).  Didn't realise you could do it as you specified though.

Richard


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 18, 2006)

@ _albino carrot_ -- who tinkled in yer oatmeal this morning.   Somebody's a bit grumpy on a Monday - lose a couple of quid bettin' on the ponies this weekend or sumpin'? sheesh
@ Gettingbetter -- If you are indeed toggling keyboard settings, you might have a look in the control panel under _Regional and Language Settings_ on the _Languages_ tab there's a _Details..._ button. That opens up a _Text Services and Input Languages Dialog_ on the _Setting_ tab you can add language drivers.  I flip between US & Spanish drivers when I need to type e-mails (or MrExcel posts) in Spanish.  You can specify hot-key combos using the _Key settings..._ button to allow you to quickly flip board drivers (provided you can remember what the dickens they are).


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 18, 2006)

> @ albino carrot -- who tinkled in yer oatmeal this morning. Huh Somebody's a bit grumpy on a Monday - lose a couple of quid bettin' on the ponies this weekend or sumpin'? sheesh



The vegetable patch enforcers, aka the Jerusalem Artichokes and the Brussel Sprouts, are on to you *Trudy*.  I almost feel sorry for you


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 18, 2006)

I was going to make a smart comment along the lines of "bring it on, I likes salad"! 

However, I'm actually a little nervous about battling veggies with a fork and knife at the moment since we've had this _e.coli_ scare going on.  I eat salad every day and I frequently buy salads under a couple of the brands that have been recalled in the last week  so I'm just a little spooked by dangerous veggies this week


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 18, 2006)

So much for the thought that it is healthier to be a vegeterian!


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 18, 2006)

Well us carnivore's get mad cow, as well as the occasional E.Coli scare.  I kinda feel sorry for Popeye though.


----------



## Oaktree (Sep 18, 2006)

> Well us carnivore's get mad cow, as well as the occasional E.Coli scare.  I kinda feel sorry for Popeye though.



Popeye was all about the canned spinach though (as opposed to bagged).  So, he's still safe.


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 18, 2006)

> Well us carnivores get mad cow...
> -cbrine



Crikeys, Cal, I'd managed to forget about that!  I hope I didn't give them impression that I *only* eat salads.  I try to eat about 200g-250g of protein on days I go to the gym and 100g-150g on days that I don't lift.  So that means meat figures prominently into my diet! [Life w/o a little BBQ now and then wouldn't be worth livin'.]

_smugly to self as heads out the door for 'chest and back' night at the gym..."well, another lounge thread successfully detoured"..._


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 18, 2006)

> I eat salad every day



 

Of all the dastardly things you could have said to me...


----------



## Cbrine (Oct 26, 2006)

Along the lines of the original thread, prior to Greg and Richard posting.   

Have you ever tried naming a spreadsheet tab
history
It seems excel will not allow this, saying it's a reserved name.  Just one of the weird things I've run into.

Cal


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, it's reserved (somebody actually has a thread on the subject, but I'm too lazy to look it up).  It's reserved 'cause of the shared workbook tracking changes tool.  When you ask Excel to show you the change log, that worksheet's name defaults to _History,_ hence its being a reserved sheet name.


----------



## DominicB (Oct 26, 2006)

> Have you ever tried naming a spreadsheet tab history



Here's another interesting anomally regarding tab names.  You can't use (amongst other characters) a "/", but a bloke at work wrote a Crystal report that can be saved as an Excel file, but not knowing this rule, his report is dumped in a sheet that uses "/" in the tab name.  Excel 2000 would open this file without problem and I never had a hiccup with it.  When we changed to Excel 2003, the file was always opened with an "error" which Excel insisted on repairing - which basically involved renaming the sheet.

Alright, so it's not *that* interesting - just thought I'd share it with you.

DominicB


----------



## Gettingbetter (Oct 31, 2006)

A bit like what Dominic said,

I download a CSV file (for work) from a web page which automatically opens in excel (theres no save option). the file opens with the sheet tab  name .CSV[thensomewords

when you try and rename the sheet tab you cant,  ha ha  and when you create a new sheet it starts .CSV[Sheet1

You cant change the sheet name in code or anything, truly crap!

I just copy and paste the csv in to a normal worksheet, just another excel quirk


----------



## klb (Oct 31, 2006)

If you save the csv file as a spreadsheet, you can then change the name of the tab.


----------

